# My pigeon won't eat peas



## repeckie.the.pidge (Mar 15, 2012)

I have tried to feed my pigeon peas but they keep getting stuck on the end of its beak.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you feeding dried peas?


----------



## repeckie.the.pidge (Mar 15, 2012)

no, mushy peas.

Is this okay?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is this a baby pigeon?


----------



## repeckie.the.pidge (Mar 15, 2012)

No it is an adult pigeon


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why are you feeding him peas? Are these frozen defrosted peas? You can buy the dried split peas in the super market that would be easier.


----------



## repeckie.the.pidge (Mar 15, 2012)

they sometimes have them from my fish and chip meals, they seem to enjoy mushy peas? do you find the same scenario?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

While its ok to feed young birds fresh defrosted frozen peas when they are learning to eat on their own, mushy peas (especially from a fish & chip shop) are overcooked processed peas, not exactly "healthy" (even less so if contaminated with salt & sauce), and are probably too soft for an adult pigeon to pick up properly.
As Jay3 says, dried green split peas would be better, or even just fresh defrosted ones.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I agree with the others. Chip shop mushy peas aren't good for them.
They wouldn't go down easily anyway as they're messy. Defrosted peas are smooth and so roll down the throat.

I'd avoid them if I were you. We just tend to advise peas when the bird is sick etc just as a way of getting nutrition into them. Always better to feed them their own type of foods.

Janet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

repeckie.the.pidge said:


> they sometimes have them from my fish and chip meals, they seem to enjoy mushy peas? do you find the same scenario?


No. I wouldn't feed those to my birds. Not good for them. Salt and God knows what else on them. Dried split or whole peas are fine. Or frozen peas which have been defrosted and warmed are also good for them. Shouldn't be feeding food prepared for people.


----------

